# MVP 2.0 battery replacment



## Agent X (4/1/18)

Hi, I have an MVP 2.0 andf the battery is cooked, It is a built in battery of 2600mah. I wana know if it is possible to replace it with a different type 2600 mah battery that o have from a broken ijust 2


----------



## blujeenz (4/1/18)

Agent X said:


> Hi, I have an MVP 2.0 andf the battery is cooked, It is a built in battery of 2600mah. I wana know if it is possible to replace it with a different type 2600 mah battery that o have from a broken ijust 2


No, the ijust has a round batt and the mvp is a squarish lipo cell, Im also guessing a normal 18650 cell wont fit either.


The whole tear down vid, 

What you can do is pull it out and try match it up from something at a RC hobby shop, they usually have a wide range of helicopter lipo cells that are more than adequate for vaping needs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (4/1/18)

Sorry to hear that @Agent X 
The MVP is a mighty warrior indeed!

Thanks for that @blujeenz 
This mod is so amazing that on principle I would love to change the battery if it gave up on me
Even though it looks like it wont be easy to find

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Agent X (4/1/18)

blujeenz said:


> No, the ijust has a round batt and the mvp is a squarish lipo cell, Im also guessing a normal 18650 cell wont fit either.
> View attachment 118118
> 
> The whole tear down vid,
> ...



Thanks for the info, I am aware that the MVP has that squarish battery, I just opened up the ijust and i did see the size of that battery,I assumed it to be different, it's quite huge lol, unfortunately I stay in a bush town Estcourt, so there are no malls or any vape shops around. I just wanted to repair it because it was my first mod


----------



## Agent X (4/1/18)

Silver said:


> Sorry to hear that @Agent X
> The MVP is a mighty warrior indeed!
> 
> Thanks for that @blujeenz
> ...


Yeah it was quite the beast at it's prime, I want to restore it. If i do Il make a video

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (4/1/18)

Agent X said:


> Yeah it was quite the beast at it's prime, I want to restore it. If i do Il make a video



If you can do that it would be amazing @Agent X 
I just dont know where that battery can be found


----------



## Agent X (4/1/18)

Silver said:


> If you can do that it would be amazing @Agent X
> I just dont know where that battery can be found


Neither can I, I'm gonna do more research on it thou, maybe some generic combo will work, will take an electrical guy with me

Reactions: Like 1


----------

